# B6100 will not start.



## ldsmith471 (5 mo ago)

My 1984 B6100 bought new has suddenly stopped starting. Used it a few days a go, worked as usual. Went out Sunday afternoon and it acted as if the battery was dead. It isn't 13volts on dig. meter. looked at wiring diag. that was in the manual, shows only one safety switch. I found that on the clutch, seems to be Ok with Ohm meter. A dealer 50 miles away tells me it has about 3 or 4 safety switch's. He says there is one on the Hst.. pedal, but I can not find it. Also one on the seat, there is no wiring at all under or near the seat. supposedly one on the PTO. Can someone tell me that has actually saw a switch on the hst. and PTO where it will be? Took starter off had O'reilly test it, checked out OK. I question if they had all that safety stuff 38 yrs. ago.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

ldsmith471 said:


> My 1984 B6100 bought new has suddenly stopped starting. Used it a few days a go, worked as usual. Went out Sunday afternoon and it acted as if the battery was dead. It isn't 13volts on dig. meter. looked at wiring diag. that was in the manual, shows only one safety switch. I found that on the clutch, seems to be Ok with Ohm meter. A dealer 50 miles away tells me it has about 3 or 4 safety switch's. He says there is one on the Hst.. pedal, but I can not find it. Also one on the seat, there is no wiring at all under or near the seat. supposedly one on the PTO. Can someone tell me that has actually saw a switch on the hst. and PTO where it will be? Took starter off had O'reilly test it, checked out OK. I question if they had all that safety stuff 38 yrs. ago.


G'day Idsmith, welcome to the forum.

Have you pulled both battery cables from the battery posts and gave the connectors and battery posts a good clean?, you will also need to remove and clean the earthing point on the tractor chassis for the negative cable, try to start, if no start, then use a set of jumper leads, place the positive jumper lead from battery to solenoid positive post and try, no start, then connect the negative jumper from negative battery post to a good earthing point on the tractor and try, doing this will show if both battery cables are in good condition.

You can also check the start voltage at the solenoid start connector with the multimeter set at 15 volts DC, remove the start hot wire from the solenoid and place the positive probe into the connector and the negative probe to a good earth and turn the switch to start position and you should get a 12volt plus reading.

If your battery has individual fill caps for each cell, you can remove the caps and check each cell for output which is around 2.2 volts DC, I can explain how to do this if the battery has caps, place the positive probe onto the positive battery post and the negative probe into the battery acid and take a reading, then move along to the next cell without changing the probe position, in effect you walk the probes along to each cell, negative probe to next cell and positive probe goes into the cell that the negative probe vacated, as you move along the cells take the readings, if a cell gives a low or no reading then that cell is kaput.

You cant beat a battery load tester though.


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

Sudden no start has been safety switches so many times for me. Sometimes just out of adjustment.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

ldsmith471 said:


> My 1984 B6100 bought new has suddenly stopped starting. Used it a few days a go, worked as usual. Went out Sunday afternoon and it acted as if the battery was dead. It isn't 13volts on dig. meter. looked at wiring diag. that was in the manual, shows only one safety switch. I found that on the clutch, seems to be Ok with Ohm meter. A dealer 50 miles away tells me it has about 3 or 4 safety switch's. He says there is one on the Hst.. pedal, but I can not find it. Also one on the seat, there is no wiring at all under or near the seat. supposedly one on the PTO. Can someone tell me that has actually saw a switch on the hst. and PTO where it will be? Took starter off had O'reilly test it, checked out OK. I question if they had all that safety stuff 38 yrs. ago.


I have the B2400 and there is no safety switch on the HST pedal, there used to be a seat switch but PO may have removed that, the only safety switch left on my unit is on the high/low transmission shifter, supposed to be one on the clutch, but I can't see provision for that.

Disconnect the starter hot wire from the solenoid and use the multimeter to check voltage at the hot wire end with the ignition key held in the start position, if you have 12 volts plus then the safety starting circuit is ok

I can assure you that safety switches have been around for more than 38 years.


----------

